# Microsoft Extends XP Through 2010 for Ultra-Low-Cost Laptops



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Kutz stopped short of saying Microsoft is willing to extend the availability of a seven-year-old OS because it doesn't want to concede the ULCPC market to Linux, which many feel is the reason for the move. Instead, he said it's customers and partners who are driving the extension. "*The feedback we've gotten from customers and partners is they want Windows on those devices*," Kutz said"
http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080404/tc_pcworld/144135

Isn't Vista "Windows?"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> Isn't Vista "Windows?


Many here would probably argue that point.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> Isn't Vista "Windows?"


Yes, but


> Since Intel's MIDs are not expected to be available until after XP's current June 30, 2008 deadline, this likely inspired Microsoft to change its XP availability policy. On the ULCPCs that are currently available for the market, *Vista is not an option because of its memory and hard-drive requirements. Kutz said Thursday that Microsoft has no plans to change Vista to make it more suitable for ULCPCs, and hinted that forthcoming ULCPCs will evolve to the point that they can run Vista*.


Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Many here would probably argue that point.


No doubt.

"...and hinted that forthcoming ULCPCs will evolve to the point that they can run Vista...."
That will be long after windows 7, which ms expects to be out in a year or so.

"Microsoft Corp. co-founder Bill Gates said on Friday he expected the new version of Windows operating software, code-named Windows 7, to be released "sometime in the next year or so.""
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/080404/tecnology/tech_microsoft_windows_gates_col

Also, does that mean ms is going to be dropping the price of Vista? Vista sells for more than the ULCPC with an OS. Ultra Low Cost Personal Computer (ULCPC).


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I think Microsoft is keeping XP around to keep people from switching to Linux because Vista won't even run on a non-ULCPC. I have an three year-old Athlon64 X2 3800+ PC with an ATI All-in-Wonder 9800 Pro 256MB card. Yesterday after wasting 2 hours downloading Vista Ultimate (legal with MSDN subscription), I found ATI has no drivers or application software to enable TV and video capture for my graphics card. So in order to use Vista I have to either buy a new graphics card or buy some third party application for it? And Nero 6 doesn't work with Vista either? No thanks Microsoft, I will keep running XP until my hardware dies.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Frank4d said:


> I think Microsoft is keeping XP around to keep people from switching to Linux because Vista won't even run on a non-ULCPC.


I agree. Vista will run on most non-ULCPC but not well unless fed enough RAM, at the very least.

Peace...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

In regards to them already extending it:



Microsoft Spokesperson said:


> Customer and partner feedback informed our decision to extend the ability of XP initially and will continue to guide us.





Al Gillen said:


> If in June its clear that thy're not ready to move to vista, wouldn't be surprised if it keeps XP available for longer.


and regarding the save XP Partition 


Al Gillen said:


> I don't think an online partition is the right method to get XP's life extended


"He added. Instead, Gillen advised customers to lobby Microsoft through its own channels..."

..So basically, so long as we keep buying XP, it seams like we won;t need to worry!...
Plus, it wouldn't be very fair after making us wait 7years for a new OS from MS, to expect us to all switch to horrid Vista in just over 1 year would it!?


Al Gillen said:


> "


----------

